# TP270 anbinden ans Ethernet



## klarinetteistcool (8 Oktober 2005)

Hallo Miteinander, 

Wir möchten das TP270 über Ethernet ans Netzwerk anschließen.
Wir haben eine Socket Low Power Ethernet CF Card bestellt, die normalerweise funktionieren sollte. Leider bekommen wir keine Verbindung. Nicht einmal  mit einem PC über ein Crosscable (Kreuzkabel).
Wer kann uns helfen?
Danke schon im voraus.

MfG Klarinetteistcool


----------



## SPS Markus (8 Oktober 2005)

Hi,
habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Einfach nur IP-Adresse vergeben und fertig. Arbeite mit ProTool.
Danach sollte sich das Op zumindest anpingen lassen.

Markus


----------



## volker (8 Oktober 2005)

:!:  du kannst vom netz aus nicht auf das mp zugreifen, nur vom mp auf das netz.


----------



## klarinetteistcool (10 Oktober 2005)

SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> Hi,
> habe ich schon mehrfach gemacht. Einfach nur IP-Adresse vergeben und fertig. Arbeite mit ProTool.
> Danach sollte sich das Op zumindest anpingen lassen.
> 
> Markus



Das ist alles gut und recht, aber es funktioniert nicht.
Welche Ethernetkarte hast du eingesetzt?
Muss man die Karte irgendwie anmelden?
Oder nur IP-Adresse eintragen und dann anpingen?

Gruss Marc


----------



## volker (10 Oktober 2005)

ein tp270 mit externer karte hab ich noch nicht gemacht. ein beim tp370 mit interner karte sieht das ungefähr so aus



Netzwerk:
	a) Identifikation:
		Username: B8-Beize
		Passwort: ?
		Domain: deine_domain

	b) Adapter: Onboard LAN:
		IP:   169.254.1.10
		Mask: 255.255.0.0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

Windows IP configuration 


	 IpAddressList:: 
	 IpAddress.......  :  169.254.1.10
	 IpMask..........  :  255.255.0.0
	 Gateway IpAddress : 
	 Adapter Name..... :  PCNTN4M1
	 Description.......:  AMD PCNET Family Ethernet Adapter
	 Adapter Index.....:  2 
	 Address...........:  0 8 6a 6 d3 f7 
	 DHCP Enabled.......: NO
	 DHCP Server.......:  
	 Primary WinsServer:  
	 Secondary WinsServer:  
	 Lease obtained on :  Wednesday, December 31 ,1969 16 : 0 : 0   
	 Lease expires on  :  Wednesday, December 31 ,1969 16 : 0 : 0  
	 AutoConfig Enabled:  NO 
	 Host name.........:  beize-tp370 
	 Domain Name.......:  deine_domain
	 DNS Servers.......:  126.0.6.100
	 NODETYPE..........:  8 
	 Routing Enabled...:  NO 
	 Proxy Enabled.....:  NO

öffne mal ein cmd-fenster und gib ein
ipconfig /all

was steht dann da?


----------



## klarinetteistcool (10 Oktober 2005)

Meine Werte

PC:

IpAdresse: 192.168.0.1
IPMask : 255.255.255.0

TP270:

Windows IP configuration 


IpAddressList:: 
IpAddress....... : 192.168.0.2 
IpMask.......... : 255.255.255.0 
Gateway IpAddress : 192.168.0.1
Adapter Name..... : NE20001
Description.......: Novell 2000 Adapter. 
Adapter Index.....: 2 
Address...........: 0 c0 1b 5 1 3e
DHCP Enabled.......: NO 
DHCP Server.......: 
Primary WinsServer: 
Secondary WinsServer: 
Lease obtained on : Wednesday, December 31 ,1969 16 : 0 : 0 
Lease expires on : Wednesday, December 31 ,1969 16 : 0 : 0 
AutoConfig Enabled: NO 
Host name.........: Panel
Domain Name.......: 
NODETYPE..........: 8 
Routing Enabled...: NO 
Proxy Enabled.....: NO 

Gruss Marc


----------



## volker (10 Oktober 2005)

also soweit sieht das doch eigentlich ganz gut aus.
ein ping sollte eigentlich funktionieren.


----------



## Kai (10 Oktober 2005)

klarinetteistcool schrieb:
			
		

> Meine Werte
> 
> PC:
> 
> ...



Mal eine dumme Frage: Wieso hast Du eine Gateway-Adresse vergeben (Gateway IpAddress : 192.168.0.1) ? 

Also ich würde den Eintag Gateway IpAdress leer lassen.

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker (10 Oktober 2005)

ja, gateway würde ich auch leer lassen. aber ein ping muss trotzdem gehen.


----------



## SPS Markus (10 Oktober 2005)

Noch mal 'ne kurze Frage.
Was meinst du mit  "ans Netzwerk anschließen" ? Was möchtest du konkret machen. Ich habe immer nur Log-Files in ein freigegebenes Verzeichnis auf einen Fremdrechner geschrieben. Das geht wunderbar.

MfG
Markus


----------



## klarinetteistcool (10 Oktober 2005)

*Verbindung PC --> TP270*

Ich möchte eine Verbindung zwischen einem TP270 und einem PC herstellen. Um die Rezepte aus dem TP270 herauszuholen und abspeichern zu können. Hat irgend jemand das schon gemacht?
Weiss einer welche Pins beim Verbindungskabel zwischen Netzwerkkarte und Kreuzkabel verbunden sind, weil das kann noch ein Problem sein.
Wie kann ich die Netztwerkkarte mit Anschlusskabel noch testen?

Gruss Marc


----------



## klarinetteistcool (10 Oktober 2005)

*Verbindung PC --> TP270*

Ich möchte eine Verbindung zwischen einem TP270 und einem PC herstellen. Um die Rezepte aus dem TP270 herauszuholen und abspeichern zu können. Hat irgend jemand das schon gemacht?
Weiss einer welche Pins beim Verbindungskabel zwischen Netzwerkkarte und Kreuzkabel verbunden sind, weil das kann noch ein Problem sein.
Wie kann ich die Netztwerkkarte mit Anschlusskabel noch testen?

Gruss Marc


----------



## klarinetteistcool (10 Oktober 2005)

*Verbindung PC --> TP270*

Ich möchte eine Verbindung zwischen einem TP270 und einem PC herstellen. Um die Rezepte aus dem TP270 herauszuholen und abspeichern zu können. Hat irgend jemand das schon gemacht?
Weiss einer welche Pins beim Verbindungskabel zwischen Netzwerkkarte und Kreuzkabel verbunden sind, weil das kann noch ein Problem sein.
Wie kann ich die Netztwerkkarte mit Anschlusskabel noch testen?

Gruss Marc


----------



## Kai (10 Oktober 2005)

Ich habe von Marc folgende PN bekommen (ich denke mal, das es kein Problem ist, wenn ich den Inhalt der PN hier wiedergebe): 

"Hallo Kai, 
das hat mir der Online-Support von Siemens gesagt, dass man eine Standard Gateway eingeben soll. 
Könntest du mir sagen, ob man das Verbindungskabel zwischen Netztwerkkarte und Kreuzkabel durchmessen kann? 
Weil das ist noch die einzige Möglichkeit. 
MfG Marc"

Wie man das Verbindungskabel durchmessen kann, weiß ich leider auch nicht.

Ich würde aber zunächst mal folgendes machen:

Du solltest mal ein Ping auf die Loopback-Adresse des Rechners (127.0.0.1) und des TP270 starten. Bei Erfolg ist zumindest sichergestellt, das TCP/IP arbeitet und der Fehler in der Konfiguration oder im Netzwerkkabel zu finden ist.

Funktioniert der Ping auf die Loopback-Adresse aber nicht, dann ist die Netzwerkkarte defekt oder fehlerhaft installiert.

Gruß Kai


----------



## klarinetteistcool (11 Oktober 2005)

*TP270 verbinden*

Hallo Kai,
habe soeben den Loopback ausgeführt. Der Loopback funktioniert beim Touchpanel und PC.
Was wäre jetzt der nächste Schritt?
Kannst du mir bei der Pinbelegung des Verbindungskabels Netzwerkkabel und Kreuzkabel weiterhelfen?

MfG Marc


----------



## klarinetteistcool (11 Oktober 2005)

*TP270 verbinden*

Hallo Kai,
habe soeben den Loopback ausgeführt. Der Loopback funktioniert beim Touchpanel und PC.
Was wäre jetzt der nächste Schritt?
Kannst du mir bei der Pinbelegung des Verbindungskabels Netzwerkkabel und Kreuzkabel weiterhelfen?

MfG Marc


----------



## volker (11 Oktober 2005)

siehe hier
http://www.glasfaserinfo.de/belegungen.html

funktioniert der ping in keine von beiden richtungen?

wenn du keinen hub/switch hast, musst du auf jeden fall ein crossover-kabel benutzen.


----------



## klarinetteistcool (11 Oktober 2005)

Hallo,

nein der Ping geht in keine Richtung.
Ein crossover-kabel benutze ich bereits, und dieses habe ich mit zwei Laptop getestet.
was kann ich noch machen?

Gruss Marc


----------



## klarinetteistcool (11 Oktober 2005)

Hast du zufällig auch eine Steckerbelegung des Steckers der in die Netzwerkkarte gesteckt wird? Weil die Belegung des Cross-over Kabel habe ich selbst, aber trotzdem danke.

Gruss Marc


----------



## volker (11 Oktober 2005)

wenn du einen hub/switch hast nimm den mal. natürlich dann mit normalem netzkabel. an den dioden kannst du dann sehen ob eine kommunikation dorthin besteht.

bist du sicher, dass du den richtigen netzwerkadapter im tp eingestellt hast?


----------



## Kai (11 Oktober 2005)

@ Marc,

bekommst Du denn mit Deinem Crossover-Kabel eine Verbindung PC <-> Laptop oder TP <-> Laptop ? 

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai (11 Oktober 2005)

Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter:

Getestete Ethernetkarten für OP/TP270

Aufbau einer Ethernetverbindung zwischen einem WinCE-Panel (außer der 170er Reihe) und PC

Gruß Kai


----------



## klarinetteistcool (11 Oktober 2005)

volker schrieb:
			
		

> wenn du einen hub/switch hast nimm den mal. natürlich dann mit normalem netzkabel. an den dioden kannst du dann sehen ob eine kommunikation dorthin besteht.
> 
> bist du sicher, dass du den richtigen netzwerkadapter im tp eingestellt hast?



Welche Einstellungen muss ich denn im Tp einstellen? Hab die Angaben von Siemens genommen.


----------



## klarinetteistcool (11 Oktober 2005)

Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Vielleicht hilft das hier weiter:
> 
> Getestete Ethernetkarten für OP/TP270
> 
> ...


Danke Kai,
habe ich schon ausprobiert. Aber leider funktioniert es nicht.


----------



## klarinetteistcool (11 Oktober 2005)

Kai schrieb:
			
		

> @ Marc,
> 
> bekommst Du denn mit Deinem Crossover-Kabel eine Verbindung PC <-> Laptop oder TP <-> Laptop ?
> 
> Gruß Kai



Ja ich bekommen mit einem Crossover-Kabel eine Verbindungen zwischen Laptop <--> Laptop

Gruss Marc


----------



## Kai (11 Oktober 2005)

Das einzige, was mir im Augenblick noch einfällt, ist folgendes:

Einstellungen am Panel:

- Gateway IpAddress: leer lassen

- Domain Name: die Domäne bzw. Arbeitsgruppe des PCs (Laptop) einstellen

Nach den Änderungen das Panel neu booten.

Gruß Kai


----------



## sps-fuzzy (27 April 2006)

*CF Ethernetkarte für TP270*

Hallo,
welchen Hersteller verwendet Ihr?

Gruß 
sps-fuzzy


----------



## gast (30 April 2006)

Hallo,
würde mich auch interessieren,
welchen CF Ethernetkartentyp Ihr verwendet,
und wo es ihn gibt,
und was er kostet.

Gruß


----------



## DerDBK (30 April 2006)

Hallo Zusammen!

Also ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Prob und habe keine Verbindung zum Server-PC hinbekommen.
Ich nehme an du möchtest über die Importfunktion von WinCC flexible arbeiten.
Dafür musst du ja die Adresse eingeben also so etwa \\Server\Ordner\Rezept.csv
Wenn du es so machen willst, dann beachte, das du beim Zugriff über UNC (also \\Name) nur Servernamen angeben darfst. Wenn also dein Server z.B. "Industrieserver" heisst, dann solltest du als Adresse \\Industrieserver\Rezept.csv angeben.
Angabe von Ip-Adressen funktioniert nicht. Steht in der Doku und ist auch logisch, da UNC ja Uniform Naming Convention  heisst.
also zur verbindung zum Server wurde ja auch schon einiges gesagt, aber ich wage trotzdem nochmal nen Anlauf.
-Wenn nur eine Verbindung zwischen Server und TP und sonst kein Hub oder switch dazwischen hast , dann brauchst du ein Crossover-Kabel, ansonsten natürlich nur ein normales ungedrehtes, wurde aber mein ich im Thread schon erwähnt.

-Dein Tp sollte sich in der selben Subnetmask wie der Server befinden. Sprich wenn Tp in Subnetmask 255.255.255.0, dann auch der Server. Des weiteren darf man dann ja nur, was klar sein sollte, die letzten nummer oder Ziffern in der Ip ändern. also 192.168.0. sind fest und die letzten drei sind frei wählbar.

-Zum austesten ob die Verbindung steht, auf TP als auch auf Server kein DHCP auswählen, sollte einer DHCP eingsetllt haben, gibt es Probleme. 

-Wenn das geschehen ist versuche erstmal einen ping vom Server. also angenommen du hast dem TP die Ip 192.168.0.12 gegeben ping mal diese adresse an. 
wenn es klappt wunderbar. dann den server vom tp aus. wenn das gefunzt hat gib mal unter Network den Namen des Servers in oben genannter form an, also \\Servername. Ich hoffe da kommt dann was. Achso ist dein Server ein Linuxserver musst laut UNC den Servernamen mit //Servername angeben.

Die Frage nach der Netzwerkkarte is auch schon von bedeutung, doch wenn dein TP die Karte erkennt sollte auch der Treiber funktionieren. Wichtig wäre noch zu Wissen, was für ein Serverbetriebssystem du verwendest. Oder ehr , auf welchem system leigen deine Daten, und in welcher Form (ist die Datei für die Rezepturen ein wenig falsch aufgebaut ist es essig mit Import). Soltest du Linux verwenden achte auf die User und Rechtvergabe der Ordner.
Achso und wie weit ist deine Kabelstrecke fürs Ethernetkabel?? Die darf natürlich nich zu lang sein.


----------



## gast (1 Mai 2006)

*Antwort auf Frage nach dem Kartentyp wäre wünschenswert*

Hallo,
würde mich auch interessieren,
welchen CF Ethernetkartentyp Ihr verwendet,
und wo es ihn gibt,
und was er kostet.

Gruß
Mit Zitat antworten


----------



## PGMonster (2 Mai 2006)

gast schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> würde mich auch interessieren,
> welchen CF Ethernetkartentyp Ihr verwendet,
> und wo es ihn gibt,
> ...



Socket CF-Card Low Power Ethernet 
bei Widget
http://www.widget.de/widgetshop/nprodukte/5118.asp
für 99,- Euronen


----------



## Ralle (6 Juni 2006)

Ich häng mal eine weitere Frage hier an:

Kann man ein TP270 mit der o.g. CF-Ethernetkarte und eine S7 mit Ethernet über TCP miteinander verbinden (statt MPI oder Profibus)?
Das Panel hinge dann nur über TCP an der S7.


----------



## PGMonster (6 Juni 2006)

Hallo Ralle,

laut Handbuch "WinCC flexible 2005 Kommunikation Teil 1" Kapitel 2.2.5 lautet die Antwort ja.

Habs leider selber noch nicht probiert.
http://support.automation.siemens.c...y2=Touch+Panel+TP+270+&modelled=TP270&lang=de


----------



## Ralle (8 Juni 2006)

@PGMonster

Danke!

Weiß jemand, ob es auch mit ProTool funktioniert?


----------

